

Youtube launch beta video rentals - devilangels
http://www.youtube.com/t/youtube_rentals

======
hugh3
Oh man, and I haven't had a Beta VCR since the early 1980s. Talk about a niche
market!

------
davidalln
This is cool but... wasn't it launched like three or four months ago?

~~~
talklittle
You're right. [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/02/youtubes-take-
from-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/02/youtubes-take-from-movie-
rentals-1070916/)

Summary: In January they rented out 5 Sundance 2009/2010 movies, available for
10 days, and got a total of 2684 views. Net revenue $10,709.16 (at $3.99 per
rental).

